# Any Illinois furries?



## Tobias-Rhodes (Aug 12, 2009)

If so, where are you? I am in springfield.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicago


----------



## Martellian (Aug 12, 2009)

Fairview Heights

30 minutes from the Arch in St. Louis...

Now if only the people around here realized that they live in Illinois, not Missouri...

*Is a Chicago Cubs Fan*


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

not in Illinois but just on the other side of big muddy  Seriously, 3 blocks away. so if your planing on planing a meet up or anything keep me notified!!!
oh yeah Burlington, IA


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 14, 2009)

Roselle, about 45 minutes to the northwest of Chicago.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 17, 2009)

We also have a long-running thread with locations: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24255

And continued into this one: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43382


----------

